# Dynatek cdi or moose module?



## THACKER (May 23, 2010)

i have just bought another 05 brute, my last one had a moose module which made it pretty nasty , but the dealer linked it to all the electrical problems i had with the 4x4, i was wondering if the dynatek cdi's did the same thing and how much does it help?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The Dynatek will be the best mod you put on it.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Dynatek all the way it does so much more then the module does. Ive had them both and that dealer dont know s#*# my 4wheel went out befor and it was the cdi it self and there is so many other things it can be too.


----------



## THACKER (May 23, 2010)

So i should trust the dynatek? And wat kinda gains am i looking at?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes....! its a full replacement CDI. It advances the timing and eliminates the belt lights, raises your rev limiter. I can't remember off hand how much though. Its a big difference in power.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Also does away with the reverse override button so just puh the gas and go backwards fast as you want.:bigeyes:


----------

